

Seth Godin on books, business, choices and life (video) - stderek
http://www.goodlifeproject.com/seth-godin/

======
vijayr
Haven't watched this one yet, but Jonathan has done some really nice
interviews - few of my favorites

Quitting high paying jobs to do something they wanted (while Helene liked
being a lawyer, AJ wasn't enthusiastic about his job)

[http://www.goodlifeproject.com/after-22-years-she-left-
the-l...](http://www.goodlifeproject.com/after-22-years-she-left-the-law-to-
open-a-bakery/)

[http://www.goodlifeproject.com/good-life-project-melissa-
a-j...](http://www.goodlifeproject.com/good-life-project-melissa-a-j-leon/)

Merging passion and career [http://www.goodlifeproject.com/would-you-risk-
death-to-do-wh...](http://www.goodlifeproject.com/would-you-risk-death-to-do-
what-you-love/)

------
lutusp
> In this wide-spanning conversation ...

... presented as dark gray text, on a dark gray background, that I won't try
to read. But the primary page content is video, so I guess the text content
doesn't matter, along with Web design conventions or print literacy.

